# molting problem



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi

My mantis molted today. The problem is that the old exoskeleton is somehow wrapped or attached around her leg. Should I remove it, or just leave it on her?

Thanks


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

Try to remove it nice, slow and gently. This allways happens to my chinese mantids. :lol:


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 27, 2005)

Mist her leg a little bit and slowly pull/peel the molted skin away. If it doesn't give easily, don't force it. Allow the water to soak in a bit and then try pulling again. Mist, wait, pull, repeat.

I've had good success using this method with the problem molts I've encountered. This is assuming that it's a little on the dry side for the mantid.


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

I think warm water would be best.


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 27, 2005)

The temperature of the water doesn't make too much of a difference. If you absolutely need warm water to loosen the skin on a molt, then you've got bigger issues to worry about than that single molt. So long as you're not spraying boiling hot water at them, any temperature of water should be fine.


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

Not really. Warm water helps make things come off. And who in gods name said I said Boiling hot water?


----------



## Peekaboo (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm speaking from personal experience when I say that the water temperature doesn't matter.

If a keeper needs to use warm water to loosen the molt on a mantid, because normal room temperature water won't absorb quickly enough, then the keeper needs to re-examine their mantid keeping practice, because their enclosures are obviously not humid enough.

I never said that you said anything about boiling water. Please don't accuse me of putting words into your mouth. What I said was, "So long as you're not spraying boiling hot water at them, any temperature of water should be fine." The "you" used was in a general sense for anyone reading the post. I was not singling you out. The point of that sentence was to emphasize that water temperature does not make a difference.


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

well sorry I thought you were saying I said hot boaling water. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2005)

I say mist it lightly or just leave it. I very rarely have issues with molting so I have not really had to face this problem. Shouldn't happen though.


----------



## dino (Jun 27, 2005)

Lucky you. 8)


----------



## Shadow Mantis (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, it came off!


----------

